# Skyrim - Stürzt neuerdings bei Schnellreise ab



## Perry6 (28. August 2012)

*Skyrim - Stürzt neuerdings bei Schnellreise ab*

Hi Leute,
keine Ahnung warum, beim letzten Mal ging es noch, aber jetzt stürzt Skyrim eine Sekunde nach dem Schnellreisen immer ab. Manchmal auch nur beim öffnen einer Tür. Kennt ihr dieses Problem? Was kann ich dagegen machen?
Es tritt auch bei älteren Spielständen auf!!!
Hab den Rechner bereits mehrfach neu gestartet, alle Updates von Steam geladen.
Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruß
Perry


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2012)

Hast du irgendwelche Mods installiert?


----------



## Perry6 (28. August 2012)

gar keine, weiß nicht mal wie das geht


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2012)

Starte mal ein komplett neues Spiel und schau, ob die Fehler dann auch noch auftreten.


----------



## Perry6 (28. August 2012)

Das dauert ja leider sehr lange, bis ich eine Schnellreise durchführen kann. Ich habe einen wirklich sehr alten Spielstand geladen und kann dann tatsächlich wieder Schnellreisen. Aber das würde mich um viele, viele, vieeeeele Tage zurücksetzen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2012)

Evlt hat es auch nur mit irgendwas zu tun, was Du grad bei Dir trägst oder aktiv hast - oder evlt musst du nur eine bestimmte Quest lösen, damit es wieder geht?

Ich persönlich nutze die Schnellreise gar nicht, da ich gerne unterwegs auf Gegner oder auch zufällige Quests treffe.


----------



## Perry6 (28. August 2012)

Ich denke, es kann daran nicht liegen. Bin gerade in Rifton und muss einen Auftrag der Dibesgilde ausführen. Auch wenn ich das versuche und ins Hafenviertel GEHE, stürzt das Spiel eine Sekunde nach Erreichen des Hafenviertels ab. Nerv. Es muss ja irgendeinen Grund haben...


----------



## Perry6 (28. August 2012)

So, ich habe noch ein bischen genauer ausprobiert. Wenn ich einen älteren Spielstand lade, kann ich sogar Schnellreisen, auch mit der Kutsche. Das vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal. Will ich dann erneut reisen oder auch nur mit dem Pferd unterwegs sein, stürzt das Spiel ab und ich befinde mich wieder auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2012)

Also, evlt hat sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen, wenn Du PEch hast, ist der neuere Spielstand unbrauchbar.

Hast Du denn bei Mainboard, Sound und Grafik die neuesten Treiber?


----------



## Hawkins (29. August 2012)

Vielleicht ist auch nur eine Datei beschädigt. Lass Steam mal die Dateien überprüfen:

Game rechtsclicken in Steam-->Properties-->Local Files-->Verify Integrity of Game Cache

Das scannt dann alle Spieldateien und schaut ob sie in Ordnung sind und läd beschädigte Dateien anschließend runter.

Ansonnsten versuch mal die Grafikeinstellungen zu ändern, vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## Perry6 (29. August 2012)

Hi,
ich habe die Dateine auf beschädigung überprüft. Hat leider nichts gebracht.

Der Fehler tritt ja auch bei Spielständen auf, die ich vor über 40 Stunden gespeichert hatte. 

Meine Grafikeinstellung habe ich eh komplett auf Minimum eingestellt. Steam meint zwar, ich könne auf mittleren Einstellungen spielen, aber da bewegt sich meine Maus viel zu langsam und das laden von neuen Gebieten dauert erheblich länger.

Habt ihr noch weitere Tipps?


----------



## Perry6 (29. August 2012)

Für mein Mainboard gibt es keine Treiber, meine Grafikkarte ist auf dem neuesten Stand (aber sie ist nicht besonders leistungsstark) und meine Soundtreiber - keine Ahnung. Aber könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## golani79 (29. August 2012)

Wieviel Spielzeit hast denn drauf auf den Savegames und wie groß sind die?


----------



## Perry6 (1. September 2012)

Ich hatte bereits viele Saves in einen anderen Ordner verschoben, weil ich dachte, es wären vielleicht zu viele Daten in dem Saveordner. Aber das hat ebenfalls keine positive Wirkung gehabt. Eine Savedatei hat ungefähr 9.300.000 K. Ist das zu groß? Habe gerade erst Stufe 38 erreicht.
Ich habe 138 Stunden Spielzeit. Ich habe auch von der DVD aus reinstalliert, was auch keine Veränderung brachte.


----------



## Hacki87 (2. September 2012)

Hallo hab so in etwa das gleiche problem so wie Perry6. Seit dem ich die Dlc installiert habe dauert es genau 5 min egal ob mit der schnellreise funktion  oder hin laufen. Bei 1 start würft das spiel mich zurück auf den Desktop beim 2 start bleibt das ganze bild stehen und man kann nix machen kein task manager öffen oder sonst was nur neustart knopf drück bleibt und bei 3 start kann man auf eine mal den task manager benutzen und da kommt den eine fehler meldung von mirosoft visual C ++ runtime library. hab auch schon über steam fehler diagnose laufen lassen mehr als 1 datei lade es nicht runter hab auch schon neu installiert ohne spürbare erfolge. was kann man noch machen? warten auf ein patch oder was? ps. Treiber sind auf neusten stand!


----------

